# Blender .obj in jme3 benutzen



## Java1337 (5. Apr 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich bin hier im Forum noch total neu, also entschuldige sollte ich mit diesem Thema hier falsch sein,
aber ich dachte mir das dieser Thread hier am passendsten wäre.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich arbeite momentan an einem 3D Spiel mit der jMonkeyEngine3 und für die einzelnen Modelle benutze ich blender v2.70. Mein Problem ist, wenn ich meine Modelle als .obj dateien aus blender exportiere, kann ich sie in jMonkey zwar ins .j3o format konvertieren, doch im modelleditor werden sie mir aber dennoch nicht angezeigt.

Hätte da einer eine Idee, wieso nicht? Liegt es vielleicht daran das meine blender version nicht mit jMonkey kompatibel ist?

Habe schon via Google überall gesucht, doch so richtig fündig bin ich nicht geworden.


----------



## Highchiller (6. Apr 2014)

Hört sich so an als wenn du noch irgendwas aktualisieren musst... verdammt ich find das video nicht... oder gings doch um materials??? ach man ich such weiter und wenn ich was hab geb ich bescheid


----------



## Highchiller (7. Apr 2014)

Großer Gott... ich hab nicht geglaubt dass ichs wieder finde... XD aber YEAH baby, da isses...
Und direkt mal abgespeichert...

Jedenfalls, back to the topic 
Da erzählt er dass beim hinzufügen von Normal Maps erst noch Tangents generiert werden müssen, da davor das Model nicht angezeigt wird. Das hörte sich nach deinem Problem an, daher musste ich daran denken. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja:
jME SDK Usecase Demo 2 - Time: 10:30 - Select the normal Map problems

An sich ist das ganze Tutorial ganz interessant. Ich hab leider noch nicht mit jME gearbeitet (weder mit dem SDK noch anderweitig) aber das steht auf jedenfall auf der TODO-Liste 

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Grüße
Highchiller


----------

